# Lotos teilen - eine Anleitung



## Nymphaion (17. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

da gerade das Teilen der Lotospflanzen ansteht, dachte ich mir, daß ich eine kurze bebilderte Anleitung dazu gebe. Die Anleitung bezieht sich auf im Kübel gehaltene Lotosblumen, bei frei ausgepflanzten muss man anders vorgehen.

 

Zunächst braucht man einen Platz der voller Erde und Wasser werden darf, denn die Erde muss mit einem starken Wasserstrahl aus dem Kübel gespült werden.

 

Der Strahl muss stark genug sein um die Erde abzuspülen, aber nicht so scharf daß er die Rhizome zerbricht. Je mehr Erde ausgespült ist, desto steiler kann man den Kübel halten. 

 

Irgendwann kommt der ganze Inhalt ins Rutschen, und dann stürzt man den Kübel so wie man einen Kuchen stürzt und hat das komplette Rhizom vor sich.

 

Jetzt kann man die restliche Erde abspülen. Zunächst einmal die Erde aus der Mitte, dann hat man schon viel besseren Zugang zu den Rhizomen, die ringförmig am Kübelrand entlang gewachsen sind. 

 

Manchmal ist das Rhizom so stark gewachsen, dass es fast den ganzen Kübel füllt, so wie hier. Meistens ist es aber deutlich kleiner.

 

Das Rhizom besteht aus Ausläufern und Verbindungsteilen (das sind die dünneren schlauchartigen Abschnitte) und aus den Speicherorgangen, den eigentlichen Rhizomen (das sind die verdickten Endabschnitte). Ausläufer und Verbindungsteile sind wertlos, wir schneiden uns nur die verdickten Rhizome heraus. Dabei zählen wir von der Spitze des Rhizomes ein oder zwei Einschnürungen (botanisch korrekt sind das Knoten) ab, und setzen danach den Schnitt.

 

Hier ist schon alles zerschnitten. In der Mitte liegen lauter wertlose Verbindungsteile, die nicht mehr wachsen können, aussen im Kreis gemischt Rhizome und Verbindungsstücke.

 

Und hier sind die Verbindungsstücke entfernt, jetzt sieht man deutlich was von diesem __ Lotos gut war.

 

Zum Schluss eine Nahaufnahme von zwei gut gewachsenen und richtig geschnittenen Rhizomen. Der Schnitt ist nach einem Knoten gesetzt. Die Knoten wirken wie Ventile und verhindern dass Wasser durch die Schnittstelle zur Rhizomspitze vordringen kann.

Diese Rhizome können dann gepflanzt werden. Davon setze ich Bilder ins Forum sobald wir mit dem Lotosversand fertig sind und unsere Mutterpflanzen wieder einpfanzen.


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos teilen - eine Anleitung*

Hallo Werner,

sehr schöne Anleitung


----------



## rut49 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Lotos teilen - eine Anleitung*

 Werner,
ich hab´zwar keinen Lotos, aber wer einen hat kann sich glücklich schätzen, so eine tolle und noch dazu bebilderte Anleitung zu bekommen
sonnige Grüße
Regina


----------

